# My diet in a post bodpod/DNP world...



## thewrightstuff88 (Feb 25, 2015)

Alright gents, I made a post a while back stating that I was doing DNP, 250 mg crystal, 1x/day, for 3 weeks with a certain diet.  Now, that time has past and in reality, I did only 2 weeks, and my diet was OK but still all over the place.  In the end, I lost 13 pounds going from 233 to 220.2, and that is after waiting 3-4 days after my last DNP cap.  In terms of sides, I definitely had night sweats, neon yellow piss, neon yellow jizz, and had moments of dehydration, however I did make sure to stay as hydrated as I could. I even had some alcohol which didn't hit me as hard but then again it was only 250mg/day.  The reason I went 2 weeks is because I made the decision to go get my BF% assessed using a bodpod.  I used one at Rutgers when I attended but that was 6 years ago.  I live in northern nj and the closest place was in New Hope, PA at Unbound Synergy (which is in the same plaza as the Triumph Brewery ).  

So I got the assessment done and I was at 220.2 lb with 41% bodyfat, 59% lean.  From there, I calculated my BMR with the Katch-McArdle and got 1311.4 and then I multiplied by 1.2 (sedentary) and got 1573.68 or about 1600 cal, which is my estimated calories burned in a whole day if I just went about doing what I did but didn't eat.  1311.4 cal is what it would be if I completely sat on my ass for 24 hours.  

So now, I wanted to experiment and basically am using 80% of 1600 cal which is about 1280 cal.  I also am planning on implementing a workout regimen, which I will link here: 

Being at 41% bf, and from what I have read on here, applying specific macros to my diet isn't 100% necessary until I get to a certain level of BF and just being in a caloric deficit will help.  However, I do value the timing of carbs to when workouts occur so here is what I am in the works of implementing.

Early Morning workouts (3-4x/week):
2 scoop protein shake: 240 cal
2-3 eggs (depending on size): 180 cal
1 piece of whole wheat toast: 110 cal
some sriracha on top: nada

Lunch:
1 apple: 75-100 cal
1 chicken breast: ideally 5-7 oz so 150-250 cal

Snack: 
1 nonfat greek yogurt (contains 18 g protein): 100 cal

Dinner:
Currently in limbo but I should ideally have 400 cals to play with
I plan on keeping this low carb/ high protein
Possibly zoodles (zucchini noodles) with some type of protein (chicken/fish)

Later workouts (2-3x/week):

2-3 eggs (depending on size): 180 cal
some sriracha on top: nada

Lunch:
1 apple: 75-100 cal
1 chicken breast: ideally 5-7 oz so 150-250 cal

Snack: 
1 nonfat greek yogurt (contains 18 g protein): 100 cal

Post workout:
2 scoops protein shake: 240 cal

Dinner:
Currently in limbo but I should ideally have 400 cals to play with
I plan on keeping this low carb/ high protein
Possibly zoodles (zucchini noodles) with some type of protein (chicken/fish)
1 piece of bread or some white rice: about 100-200 cals worth


So ideally it should be around 1200 cals with a little give or take, with lots of water as well.  I will check the scale every 2 weeks and adjust as needed.  My brother is getting married in June so I will do another 2 week stint of DNP but this time 500 mg with a 4 day 250mg starter so I can get some extra fat off.

Any critiques?


----------



## wabbitt (Feb 25, 2015)

I'm confused on your numbers.  You weigh 220 now?  41% bf means you are carrying around 90 pounds of fat?  DNP is lethal for someone extremely healthy, much less someone at 41% bf.  I'm glad to hear you cut it short.  Maybe I am missing something.


----------



## thewrightstuff88 (Feb 25, 2015)

Link to workout: http://www.ugbodybuilding.com/threa...n-a-post-bodpod-DNP-world?p=267951#post267951


----------



## thewrightstuff88 (Feb 25, 2015)

Yea you read that right, 41%, and when I took the assessment 6 years ago it was around 44%, which boggles my mind because either the machine doesn't  work or I am SUPER lean underneath everything.  And the DNP sides weren't bad at all, near the end of the cycle I didn't have any issue sleeping



wabbitt said:


> I'm confused on your numbers.  You weigh 220 now?  41% bf means you are carrying around 90 pounds of fat?  DNP is lethal for someone extremely healthy, much less someone at 41% bf.  I'm glad to hear you cut it short.  Maybe I am missing something.


----------



## wabbitt (Feb 25, 2015)

I hope you at least got a physical before you started the dnp.  Are you doing any weight training?  Your primary goal should be to add some muscle to that frame.  How tall are you?

Nevermind, I saw your workout link.  I think you need a better weightlifting program to start.  If you dial in the diet and the workouts, results will come.


----------

